# the worst tv show ever



## darkghost (Dec 14, 2005)

what is the worst tv show you out there have seen mine is the love thy neighbour. a racist "comedy" show from the 70s (why are we suprised the 70s) here is one of the "jokes" the main character a white bigot phones the police and says "hello police yes i would like to report a nignog living next door"

please know that i am not in any way racist and think that all racist groups need a good kick where the sun dont shine

sunset beach is also terrible as well


----------



## Kyle365 (Jan 10, 2006)

Post Deleted by Dave.

Please read Rules of Etiquette if you wish to remain a member here.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

Strike Force 1981 cop show staring Robert Stack. A very mediocre crime drama which  lasted about 20 episodes.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 28, 2016)

There are so many.  One that comes to mind is also from the 1970's.  _Keep On Truckin'_ was obviously trying to jump on the _Saturday Night Live_ bandwagon.  It was painfully unfunny.  One example:  a running joke was having three women and one big man in drag lipsynch to a 1950's rock song.  That's it.  They just pretended to sing the song.  End of skit.  Awful, awful stuff.


----------

